# Help us make our Rustic feather wedding come true(:



## BrookeMartyBoss (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey everyone! my fiancé and I are planning our wedding for October and it gonna be rustic themed in a huge red barn with mason jars and twine and lace..... Just wayyy too much to even post! But he is a HUGE chicken fan! I mean... Huge! He has tattoos of a hen on one thigh and a rooster on the other! (Which is also a funny bar joke..." Wanna see my cock?" And he shows his rooster on his thigh!) oh how I love him  but anyways!! Our wedding is also going to be feather themed, chicken feathers, turkey feathers, guinea feathers, FEATHERS FEATHERS FEATHERS!! Our save the date invitations are going to be in front of a barn with him holding a rooster, me holding a hen & at the bottom it'll say SAVE, then the next picture will be him laughing at me because the hen is flapping it's wings and going crazy (which is just gonna be soooo much fun on my part  ) it'll say "the date" at the bottom& chicken feed spelling out our wedding date at the very bottom with chickens walking around & HOPEFULLY eating the feed! Fingers crossed!! We want white feathers down the aisle that ill be walking down and brown and different colored feathers through out our reception! Here's where you guys come in! if you have any feathers that are nice and you'd like to donate to our wedding that'd be AMAZING! As long as they aren't bad looking we would love to use them and also send you pictures afterwards to show you how you made our wedding possible! Please email me if you are interested in helping us, [email protected] . Ill give you mailing info after you message me
Thank you for reading and we hope to hear from you,
Brooke & Marty Boss


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

wow, sound like a fab idea for a wedding. hope it all works out for you.


----------



## IMakeMyOwnWay (Dec 13, 2013)

That's a very interesting idea for a wedding! I'd love to see what your turn out was.


----------

